# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  MANEJO RED GLOBE x Ing. Carlos Castañeda (Files) !!!

## kscastaneda

Hola, quiero compartir con ustedes algunos de mis archivos sobre manejo de red globe en cuanto a Programa fitosanitario y nutrición foliar asi como edafica. 
Saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda. 
Pd.: Exhorto a quienes puedan compartir experiencias en files favor subir sus archivos, el manejo varía de zona a zona y de fundo a fundo, asi sacamos conclusiones en conjunto.Temas similares: Manejo de maíz amarillo duro x ing. Carlos castañeda !!! MANEJO DEL CULTIVO DE SANDIA (paso a paso) x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! TODO MAIZ x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! MANEJO DE PALTO x (Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.) !!! MANEJO DEL CULTIVO DE PIÑA x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!!

----------


## Arturito

Carlos algo de crimson, dispones??
Saludos
Artruro

----------


## miguelitz25

Estimado Ing. Castañeda. 
Ya que usted se encuentra en el rubro de la siembra de la UVA (Red Globe para ser exactos) quizá le interese la posibilidad de adquirir algunos de nuestros equipos de medición de PH (PH Metros) y Sucarosa (Refractómetros portátiles) de esta manera podrá potencializar y desarrollar ventajas comparativas para sus productos en el mercado de destino.

----------


## kscastaneda

Miguel enviame cotización a  kscastaneda@biofertil.pe   o  kscastaneda@hotmail.com 
Saludos,

----------


## inger emy giles

Hola que tal, voy a instalar un nuevo campo para uva red globe y necesito como referencia un programa de fertilizacion al suelo, y aplicaciones foliares, para campos de 3 años. A ver si me podria facilitar la información. Saludos

----------


## Abonos orgánicos de la costa

Que tal Ing. Carlos Castañeda escribenos sobre lo que quieras saber a nuestro correo y te podemos asesorar.  abonosorganicosdelacosta@hotmail.com 
saludos cordiales

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Carlos buenas tardes:
Estimado, que fue de la semilla de Quinua solicitada, me puedes confirmar.
saludos 
jack

----------

